# Coding Depression unspecified with suicidal ideation



## timbischoff (May 24, 2012)

Ok this one is driving me crazy. I know there is something about this one and cant locate a coding clinic on it.

Coding Depression unspecified with suicidal ideation

311 with V62.84 is just not seeming right to me. Is this consider a Dysthmic depression such as 300.4 with V62.84

Any input is appreciated at the moment

Thanks


----------



## tefranklin57 (May 29, 2012)

You can only code what is documented, either quiz the provider and have the medical record amend, or code 311 & V62.84.


----------



## KellRey (May 29, 2012)

Dysthymia is a mild chronic depression, so unless the provider documented it as such, I would just code the 311 and V62.84.


----------

